# Share your early BFP pics



## Colleen12589

Anyone want to share your early BFP pics here? I have been testing since yesterday and would love to see some 9-12 dpo BFPs that were maybe questionable that day but turned up definitely positive a few days later (make sense?) to compare mine to over the next few days! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## sarahlou1985

Hey I havent got any to share sorrryy but if you go to www.canyouseealine.com they have loads on there, I love that site! x


----------



## Laidee

Hey! I tested yesterday and I think i'm around 9-10DPO. It's faint but I've taken 4 tests from 2 different brands and have seen a line. This one is FRER.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02399.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 50


----------



## Agiboma

i see it to definetlt pregnant congrats


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Laidee

Thanks ladies!


----------



## katcan99

Here are mine
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0898.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 70









IMAG0950.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 55









progression pic.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 122


----------



## Laidee

Nice progression....congrats!


----------



## MamaDee

Hi ladies.Congrats to us all!!! :happydance: I can't hardly believe it, we've been tic #2 since August! I'm 12 dpo today. I used an internet cheapie this morning and got what I thought was a barely visible evap line. Then I became extremely emotional and cried over something stupid. So I tested again 2nd morning pee on a dollar store test and got a bfp. The green skinny one is an opk, blue is hot. Ps. My op.'s have been getting progressively darker since 9 dpo. You might want to try them if you have some, it's definitely cheaper than running out to buy more hpt's, but is not necessarily the most reliable. ( just helps as a little hint as to what's going on)
 



Attached Files:







IMG01117-20110523-1523.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 93


----------



## sun

Mine never have shown that early - but here is my 13DPO IC and 14DPO FRER! xx


----------



## Colleen12589

thanks for all the pics ladies!!!


----------



## DrCo

Not sure if it is still the trigger or real bfp :(
I have been testing out my trigger with internet cheapies and since transfer it has been very very faint but not completely negative. One day it seemed slightly darker but it was just a fluke. It just stays about the same. Tonight I went crazy in boots and bought several pg tests. I attached a picture of first response and clear blue and it just seems to me too dark for a 12 days past trigger. However I have nothing to compare it with.
What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## DrCo

And this is the internet cheapie where the line is a proper squinter.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## ToughhGal

Not the exact DPO but this was 14/15 dpo! I had a negative the day before.
 



Attached Files:







large-temp52fc0ffca8b66.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## confuzion

I had a BFN (like stark stark white) on 10 DPO.

11 DPO with afternoon urine, I got a faint faint line, like might be imagining it. 12 DPO it was negative in the am but kinda there in the afternoon. Waited two days and it was blazing! Here's a pic, 11-16 DPO:
https://i.imgur.com/WkEreud.jpg


----------



## DrCo

Lighter test 5dp5dt 7pm
Darker test 6dp5dt 6am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DrCo

Very faint but darker than yesterday morning and evening.
Praying it is not the trigger! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LapinRose

Here is my very first one from this pregnancy at 12 dpo! My fiance thought I was seeing things haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140127_091624711.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sun

Wow kind of shocked to see this 3 year old thread pop up! The "BFP" I posted about is now 2.5yo :haha:


----------



## confuzion

LOL! I so did not realize this thread was started in 2011!!


----------



## Mbergyhaann

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------

